# Do you own a GOSM poll



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Starting a new year means that some folks had a great Christmas gift, or they just treated themselves to a new smoker. This poll is about GOSM smokers, so if it applies to you, please participate. It may be of some help for a new smoker who's on the edge of a GOSM purchase. It's all good my friend.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2010)

Great poll Rich-

I have a modified porpane GOSM; I have added a char-griller side fire box to mine so that I can switch from propane to charcoal/wood.  

I use the GOSM for small loads of meat that would be lost in the Lang 60.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice mod Dutch, nothing like expanding the envelope. Thanks.


----------



## erain (Jan 21, 2010)

i have been meaning to add the SFB to my GOSM as well. procrastination is the word that comes to mind.....  i had to ck 4 boxes to cover all that applied.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a small propane GOSM, bought the small unit because at the time I had an CharGriller offset w/sfb that I wasnt going to use once the football season and the cold Chicagoland weather hit. Figured propane would be set it and forget it and for temps & it was. 

The small chip box was pretty useless imho. I replaced mine with a large cast iron pan and that helped extend the time the restocking the chips for smoke quite a bit. 

Turned out good ABT's(crispy bacon) meatloaf, chicken( crisp skin) and butts. 

Ribs not so good for my tastes, really had a bad impact on the texture of the meat imho. Almost like baking them in a gas oven(the electrics I have eaten ribs off of have the same issue if not worse) imho. Even with mods the smoke level of the food wasnt what I enjoy compared to a charcoal smoker.


Since I got my WSM @ X-mas the GOSM has sat unused while I have used the WSM probably 10 times. 

Good unit, Ill use mine again in June when I need to do up about 100 ABT's, but then it will sit unused again. 

Im glad I tried the GOSM, cant learn to much about bbq, and different smokers. 

IMHO, if you have an extra $150 or so bucks to add another smoker to your collection, why not. If you are only going to buy 1 smoker to use, Id get a WSM.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jan 21, 2010)

i like my GOSM its really comes in handy when i am doing small smokes ....it takes a lot of fuel to start my okie joe....no mods to it but the SFB sounds intersting but i have the smaller GOSM...


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 21, 2010)

I got the gosm for the same reason.  It was cheap, and I can do small loads in it for me and the wife and family as it starts (JUNE!) and grows.  I have a 2x2x4 plywood smoker for smoking sausages that has used electric, and its getting converted to propane so I can do hot smokes as well, but even still it would take alot more fuel to run that, and it would only get used 10 times a year for sausages and big smokes, and I wanted to get into smoking way more than that.

Enter the GOSM...just done a couple quick things in it so far but I am liking the ease of use and results so far.  I have the new 2 drawer version, and will probably modify the chip drawer this summer to make it deeper, the chip box wasn't great, and my 10" cast iron skillet BARELY fits right now.  I also plan on doing the needle valve mod as well because I am worried this summer I may have a hard time keeping temps down.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2010)

In case folks were interested in looking at my modified GOSM, here are some pics~


----------



## smokin dad (Jan 21, 2010)

Have the Gas GOSM  a   seems to work   well for me I like the ease and quick heating of the propane.. Not a expert by far but I think it should keep me in smoked food  untill I am ready to make a bigger time and $$$ 
commitment to a bigger wood smoker


----------



## dysartsmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

LOVE IT  needle valve mod


----------



## dirtman775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Started out with a CGSP and needed more room 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 the neighbors were comming in drove's!! Got myself a GOSM to handle the mass ammounts of meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Hopefully sooner than later i'll acquire on of those stick burners, georgia here i come 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 all hail Mr. Lange


----------



## culturedhick (Jan 21, 2010)

As of last Sat. I do own one. Can't wait to use it the weekend!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

I also have a GOSM and I used it quite alot the first couple of years but I then got the bigger Smoke Vault 24" and the Gosm sat for a little while but then was drugged back out for a large sausage smoke. Now I keep it out and running with the new love of fresh sausage and a hot plate now use in the Gosm. I do like Dutches side box mod and I might have to keep that in mine. But my question to dutch is you say you can swith to propane but I didn't see a shut off from the smoker to the side box. And thanks for the Qview of the smoker Dutch.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

I have the small GOSM Gasser which I bought off Craigs list for $35.00.  The previous owner only used it a couple times and decided smoking meat took too long for them so I got a bargain...


----------



## Dutch (Jan 21, 2010)

In answer your question~ You're right, there is no side vent between the sfb and the GOSM but I haven't had any problems. When I use the GOSM with the propane tank I just close down the intake vent on the left side (have to bend the ear out of the way to do this) and just use the vent that is on the sfb.

When using the sfb, I pull out my drip pan and lay a couple of sheets of heavy duty aluminum in the bottom to cover the bottom burner opening and then lay my pan back in. This solved my low temp problems when I first started using the sfb. My fabricating son has offered to make a metal plate that will replace the aluminum foil.

Here is my GOSM under went surgery thread if you want to gander at the whole thread.


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 21, 2010)

Love mine, iron skillet for chip tray,,, works much better..


----------



## retread (Jan 22, 2010)

See title for response


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Jan 22, 2010)

I own the middle-size GOSM, the new two-drawer model. I got it two weeks ago at Bass Pro Shops in Orlando for $169. I have used it twice, including my first baby backs. My wife loved the ribs and said it was the best thing I've ever done on a smoker. It's always a wonderful thing when you please your wife!! I also have the Brinkmann electric, but it is dying. I have done tons of pork butts on the Brinkmann but haven't done any pulled pork on the GOSM yet. By the way, for those who live in Central Florida (and maybe beyond), Albertson's has picnics for 88 cents/pound this week. I will pick up a couple this weekend.


----------



## flash (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a GOSM Charcoal model. Much stronger, heavier and better built than the current Propane models. I converted it over to propane using a single burner propane stove from Northern Tool. Works great and very happy with it. 



Pretty much by-pass the pan now and just put the coffee can on the grate.


----------



## gregzee (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Stainless big block propane model from about 5 years ago. My dad tasted some Nasty Q from my gas grill and decided i needed to have a proper smoker. I really enjoy the ease of use of it but find myself scouring craigslist each week for an offset charcoal smoker to try out for more of a challenge i guess.  I would definetly recommend it to aspiring noobs like me. 

Here she is,


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 22, 2010)

$35?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  WOW, I would buy a second GOSM at that price just for the hell of it.  Nice work, haha.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 22, 2010)

My buddy bought a big block off of the local classifieds (like craigslist but different) for 40.....lucky!


----------



## gnubee (Jan 22, 2010)

Hee hee It obviously *applies to everyone* because your poll choices were Owners and non owners alike which includes everyone.


----------



## av8tor (Jan 23, 2010)

I am going on my third season with my GOSM Big Block and I should say I first bought it from the great things I read about it here.  I have never wished I went with something else.  I have questioned whether I really needed the 24" because it is never even close to full. I drove 2-hours to a Bass Pro one way to get it even.  

I have tried most all the different chip box options here and have settled in on just using the original but I don't use it on the chrome grate.  I removed the grate and simply place it on the black floor with the center circle cut out.  That works extremely well in the low heat 250º and under.  If I want more than that like cooking turkey I add that grate back to space the cast iron box higher up.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 23, 2010)

Got a fairly modified gosm, is a great unit an still use it, but alas, it's position as top dog was replaced by the drum smoker.

I still like it fer some things, an I've found at large events it works nice as a additional warmer to.  Nice if I wanna do some pigs in a canoe an not fire up the drum, great fer meatloafs to.

Fer somebody what ain't all that handy, it's a perty good unit right outa the box an many a the mods can be done quite easily.  I'd say if yer gettin started in smokin it be a good unit fer that.  Turns out some mighty fine Q all on it's own.


----------



## seenred (Jan 24, 2010)

My GOSM is the 20" gas model.  I bought it during that time when the company was in limbo, and I couldn't find a Big Block, so I settled for the smaller version.  I like using it when I'm doing smaller cooks and don't want to fire up the pit smoker.  My only regret is not waiting until I could find the big block.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jan 30, 2010)

i like my GOSM for the portablilty we take it camping and use it....its great


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 30, 2010)

Love my gosm.


----------



## monty (Jan 30, 2010)

I love my Big Block GOSM, but she is not so convinced; been neglected lately. I'll have to do better as soon as the weather breaks. Minus 24 here at 8 AM.

Bought mine online through Home Depot three years ago on a Father's Day Special for $189.

I tried all the different chip pan mods and finally just went back to the original.

One thingy I do is place a 90 degree stove pipe elbow over the top vent. Began doing that during rainy smokes but found that if the elbow outlet is placed in such a way as to be facing away from the direction of the wind it does help with smoke distribution. ( There is almost always a Northwest breeze here) So I use it rain or shine now.

Other than the useless original equipment thermometer the only complaint I have is a general lack of time. Will cure that soon also!

Cheers!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 30, 2010)

hopefully selling my GOSM today. taking that money to put towards a 22" WSM to add to the 18.5" WSM I already have. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good unit, glad i bought it and learned what it was about.


----------



## smokewatcher (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to own a charcoal GOSM that was heavily modded. It was a good cooker, but I began building/using UDSs and didn't use it much anymore. It got jealous and wanted to be traded for some italian leather furniture!

Here's some pics...


----------



## chefrob (Jan 30, 2010)

modified gasser but no gosm.......


----------



## 1elkaholic2 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love my GOSM!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 10, 2010)

Still trying to decide between electric and propane.  Would love a GOSM, but don't have a BPS in the area.  Shipping sort of puts it out of my price range. One Qer told me propane smokers leave an aftertaste.  Any truth to that?  Never noticed it from my Weber Genesis, and I have smoke chickens and ribs on that.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had my gosm for 3 years and have never noticed an aftertaste.  Just clean, deliciously smoked meat!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 16, 2010)

You wont pick up any odd taste from the gas(just think of it as an outdoor oven.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) , but it also wont taste like charcoal or wood smoked meat does either.


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 19, 2010)

No aftertaste with my GOSM (Kemore version) either - I have a much larger wood chip/chunk box and I always put about 8 charcoal briquets in with my wood chunks - I think it makes a difference but might all be in my head


----------



## kaiser (Feb 21, 2010)

Wal Mart.com has it for $148 plus free shipping to any Wal Mart store... as far as I can tell it's the same one that Bass Pro sells.. about to buy my first


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 17, 2010)

I got a smal normal GOSM propane and will be getting the big block GOSM as soon as BPS gets them in here!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a new 2 drawer GOSM


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2010)

How do you like it?  I saw them on Bass Pro and the Idea of not having to open the door seemed like a good idea but does it come in the Big Block also?


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 28, 2010)

I saw the 2 drawer, I would prefer a 2 door 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I think the drawers will have issues over time, especialy the water pan drawer spilling the water on the chips and fire. jmho.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

I like it, I haven't had any issues so far, no problem with the water pan spilling, my friend has a 2 door kind, I think he got it from Lowes, it seemed to leak smoke a lot


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 28, 2010)

That is interesting, may I ask what model number you have and where you got yours?
How long ago?
Approxmate $?
What do your grates measure?

I'm looking for a new / bigger one.
Thanks!
Denny O


----------



## bbrock (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got one in from bass pro shop last week. It is a big block now it is not a double door it is just a single door. It is my first GOSM and I have to say I like it. I have not put it to use yet b/c of work and the weather I have seasoned it. I thought it would be smaller than what it is but I will be able to put full slabs of ribs in it. I wanted the 24in camp chef but it was on back order untill the end of April. But for the price I could not beat the one I got. Shiped to the door 214.94 that is after I found a 20 Dallor coupon code on line..shipping was 14 bucks then another 20 bucks b/c it was so heavy. I plan on having the first smoke this week.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 18, 2010)

I have Charcoal GOSM, but unfortunately I am reselling it to earn money towards something bigger.


----------

